# Your 2014 Relieved Naval Commander Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2014)

*Navy relieves commander of ship that ran aground while deployed near Sochi Olympics*

Could have predicted this one I spose...

http://www.startribune.com/nation/247096391.html


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel like if you are in charge of a boat of any size, your two main concerns would be a) not sinking, and b) not running into the ground.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 26, 2014)

c) not hitting other boats, ideally, if you can help it. 

While the buck stops with the skipper at the end of the day, you guys seem to be having a lot of bumps and things like that that the skipper sometimes has no personal control over. What's the root cause of these issues?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> *Navy relieves commander of ship that ran aground while deployed near Sochi Olympics*
> 
> Could have predicted this one I spose...
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/nation/247096391.html


Ironic, Nimitz (IIRC) ran a Destroyer aground and his career didn't come to a swift end.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, but the sensors the ships have now as well as quality of charts, etc... Back then it happened on occasion, now? no excuse.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 26, 2014)

Doesn't the Navy have NCO's to babysit assist the Officers to stop things like this happening?


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Ironic, Nimitz (IIRC) ran a Destroyer aground and his career didn't come to a swift end.


 
I don't think he was the only one of his era, but things were different back then. I wish we knew how many cases of ships running aground/ collisions were from the skipper's negligence vice the poor bastard's asleep and his OOD screwed up.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay, so when "this" happens, what happens to the officer? 

Does he/she ever get a chance to command again or do they automatically begin filing their retirement papers and updating their LinkedIn account?


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Okay, so when "this" happens, what happens to the officer?
> 
> Does he/she ever get a chance to command again or do they automatically begin filing their retirement papers and updating their LinkedIn account?


 
Usually the latter. They are done.


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2014)

I found a picture of the Navy's new Littoral Combat Ship. Try to run aground now!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 26, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I found a picture of the Navy's new Littoral Combat Ship. Try to run aground now!



Lol submit that caption to the blog.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2014)

The fuck up has to be several layers deep.  There's usually a BM or undes kid steering the ship.  I believe the steering is done based on information from the QM & OS folks.  At the end of the day, the CO has better things to do than hang out in the pilot house and personally assure the ship doesn't hit a fucking island.  Same goes for the Chiefs, the Navy's version of an NCU.  But yes, the buck stops with the CO and they have overall control & responsibility for the ship and her crew.


----------



## CDG (Feb 27, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> At the end of the day, the CO has better things to do than hang out in the pilot house and personally assure the ship doesn't hit a fucking island.


 
Which is why there are OODs. The QMs plot course and speed, the OSs watch the radars, but the OOD should be tracking everything and ensuring all the info makes sense.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2014)

CDG said:


> Which is why there are OODs. The QMs plot course and speed, the OSs watch the radars, but the OOD should be tracking everything and ensuring all the info makes sense.



I get the fact that the captain is responsible for every aspect of the ship, but in reality, when things like this happen can it always be legitimately traced back to the captain as their judgement error somehow?

...and does a captain ever survive something like this?


----------



## CDG (Feb 27, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I get the fact that the captain is responsible for every aspect of the ship, but in reality, when things like this happen can it always be legitimately traced back to the captain as their judgement error somehow?
> 
> ...and does a captain ever survive something like this?


 
It depends on what you mean by legitimate.  The Captain is ultimately responsible for the ship, but he obviously can't be up there 24/7.  So I would say there would have to be a look at how they were training their OODs, and why the CO wasn't on the bridge.  I can't definitively speak to whether or not a CO can survive this.  In today's military, I would guess probably not.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I get the fact that the captain is responsible for every aspect of the ship, but in reality, when things like this happen can it always be legitimately traced back to the captain as their judgement error somehow?
> 
> ...and does a captain ever survive something like this?


I seriously doubt it.  However, with great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 27, 2014)

In charted waters there are too many people on the bridge of a ship for it to ever run aground. That is a failure of epic proportions.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> In charted waters there are too many people on the bridge of a ship for it to ever run aground. That is a failure of epic proportions.


Assuming the (electronic) charts are correct.

The Capt would have been on the bridge as they were coming into port.


----------



## RetPara (Feb 27, 2014)

If you track the Naval Command Officers & NCO's that have been relieved in the last year; most of have been for behavior issues.  Navigation issues have been less than six in the last two years.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 28, 2014)

Although this is a bit different than the other incidents of this thread, this "ultimate" relief of duty is interesting due to the Commander's previous work.   RIP  Commander Doss.

http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/...er-slain-orange-park-was-living-troubled-life



> Doss’ career with the Navy was noteworthy for various reasons, including his being part of a team told by terrorist Khalid Sheikh Mohammed in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, of his role as a mastermind behind 9/11, according to a 2012 story in The Bolivar (Miss.) Commercial, Doss’ hometown newspaper.
> 
> The newspaper said he enlisted in the Navy after graduating high school with honors in 1987. He completed two combat deployments in the Mediterranean about the aircraft carriers USS Coral Sea in 1989 and the USS Forrestal in 1991, when it was based at Mayport Naval Air Station.
> 
> ...


----------



## Centermass (Feb 28, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> However, with great power comes great responsibility.



Along with an infinite number of possibilities of who to pass the buck onto.... (That is, if you're anywhere else but on a ship)


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2014)

Another one bites the dust.

Looks like he tried to protect the CMC and went down with him.

Sucks to be him.

http://www.stripes.com/news/uss-germantown-captain-relieved-of-duty-1.272136

SASEBO NAVAL BASE, Japan — The captain of the USS Germantown has been relieved of command for failure to use good judgment and uphold standards in relation to a sexual assault investigation involving one of the ship’s top sailors, Navy officials said Monday.

Cmdr. Jason Leach was removed Friday by Amphibious Force Seventh Fleet commander Rear Adm. Hugh Wetherald, who lost confidence in his ability to command, according to a Navy statement. The relief was the result of a poor command climate onboard the Whidbey Island-class dock landing ship.

The command investigation that led to Leach’s firing was triggered by a Naval Criminal Investigative Service investigation into sexual assault allegations against former Command Master Chief Petty Officer Jesus Galura. Galura has been removed from his duties onboard the ship.

“While the relief was not related to a single incident, it was based on preliminary findings from the NCIS and the command climate investigation, which concluded that Cmdr. Leach failed to use the good judgment expected of leaders in the Navy and uphold standards,” Amphibious Force Seventh Fleet spokesman Lt. Cmdr. Brian Wierzbicki wrote in a statement to Stars and Stripes. “I can’t get into specifics, but we expect leaders to maintain professional relationships between the wardroom and Chief’s Mess, set and keep the bar on standards high and not tolerate any decreases in professionalism.”

There are no plans for disciplinary action against Leach, who has been reassigned to the staff of Expeditionary Strike Group Seven in Sasebo, the statement said. The current Deputy Commodore of Amphibious Squadron Eleven, Capt. Marvin Thompson, has been tapped as the Germantown’s commanding officer until a permanent replacement is identified. Thompson is the former commanding officer of the USS Harpers Ferry and CTF-76 Deputy Chief of Staff.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 1, 2014)

........and another one sees a shitty end to his career:

http://www.navytimes.com/article/20140331/NEWS/303310035/Report-Feces-march-destroyer-crossed-line

Everyone at khaki call thought it was a joke.

But when a chief on the destroyer Jason Dunham told the assembled chiefs and officers that he was going to line up residents in two female berthings and make them march human feces down the pier to portable toilets, he was serious.

The chief was irate because the toilets in both women’s berthings had been used even though the ship’s sewage system was turned off for repairs during an overhaul, according to a Navy report.

The chief intended the task to teach the women a lesson in following orders and being considerate towards those whose job it is to fix the toilets. But to investigators, it crossed the line into humiliation and hazing that should have been stopped.

The Naval Surface Force Atlantic investigation found Cmdr. Kenneth Rice and Command Master Chief (SW/AW) Stephen Vandergrifft failed to take immediate corrective action when they had enough information to know lines had been crossed. Both lost their jobs. Officials pulled Rice’s command qualification and gave Vandergrifft nonjudicial punishment.

The report found that the decision to force 19 women, all E-6 and below, to clean feces out their toilets was an unsafe act of hazing. Navy Times obtained the roughly 250-page report via the Freedom of Information Act. Officials removed all names and titles except those of Rice, Vandergrifft and Cmdr. Michael Meredith, the ship’s commanding officer.

The incident was several days in the making, the report found.

The investigation found there were prior incidents of people using toilets that couldn’t be flushed, and each time a member of the ship’s repair division — damage controlmen and hull technicians — had to clean it up. The week before the incident, a sailor received the COs approval to make residents of the offending berthings help the hull techs clean up.

During an Oct. 15 general quarters drill, sailors were setting fire boundaries when they entered the female berthing and found fecal matter in another out-of-order toilet. It was festering on the plastic wrap covering the secured toilet.

A sailor reported it succinctly to the central control station then running the drill: “Berthing 5, on the plastic, man-sized gopher.”

A 'nasty' punishment
Further investigation uncovered unauthorized defecating in the secured toilets in both female berthings.

After the GQ drill, the residents of both berthings were mustered and told to clean it up. The investigation found that the chief yelled and swore at the women, telling them they were going to march it down the pier so everyone could see “how nasty you all live.”

Minutes earlier, the chief had announced his intention to march the women down the pier at the post-GQ debrief, which most took as a joke. After the khaki call, the chief told Rice that he would “take care of it,” meaning he would address the secured toilet issue with the residents directly.

The investigation found that the chief didn’t provide the women with the proper protective gear and equipment for handing human excrement. One witness said the feces were liquefied, filling the bowl to within two inches of the rim and having the “viscosity of a homemade milkshake.”

The women had to scoop out the feces with their hands, covered only with blue plastic bags meant for feminine products, and a stack of Dixie paper cups.

One woman stuck her hand into the feces, pulled out “a glopful” and immediately vomited into the bag full of excrement, according to the report. The smell was so overpowering that one woman stood behind the bathroom, spraying air freshener.

Witnesses said that once the women assembled on the pier holding double-bagged buckets of waste, a sailor called them to attention, yelled out “forward march” and began marching them down the pier calling out “left, right, left, right” as they walked toward the portable toilets.

One sailor with 26 years in, whose name was redacted, was overheard saying, “I thought public humiliation was a violation of the [Uniform Code of Military Justice],” going on to say that even in the “old Navy” that type of mistreatment was off-limits, the report states.

The male berthing toilets had been peed in, but no men were made to clean their toilets. According to an unnamed sailor, the urine was left in the toilets until the sewage was turned back on because people generally believed that urine was sterile and not a health risk. This led one sailor to file an equal opportunity report, which prompted to the investigation.

Later that evening, Vandergrifft, the CMC, sought out Meredith, the CO, to tell him of the incident. Vandergrifft, who had heard several versions of the incident from his chiefs during the day, couldn’t find the captain, so he informed Rice, the XO, instead, along with offering his opinion that the incident did not amount to an EO violation.

Meredith was not informed of the incident until much later, according to the report.

The investigation found that Rice should have taken action sooner and on incomplete information. He failed to recognize the seriousness of the incident, the report concluded. It also found Vandergrifft was negligent in fully recognizing the seriousness of the situation. He has since expressed regret for that failure, according to the report.

Meredith was issued a nonpunitive letter of caution for fostering a command climate in which he does not get informed of such incidents.

In addition to the firings, three sailors received nonjudicial punishment for dereliction of duty, making false official statements and violating the Navy’s hazing policy. They were recommended for separation or a show-cause board.

Four other sailors received letters of instruction for failing to report the incident when they directly observed the women forming up on the pier with the buckets of excrement.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2014)

SOWT said:


> ........and another one sees a shitty end to his career:
> 
> http://www.navytimes.com/article/20140331/NEWS/303310035/Report-Feces-march-destroyer-crossed-line
> 
> ...


So on this one, would the Chief had been safe if he simply made the women clean up their toilets, without the silly march...which is really stupid in today's era of cellphone video and Twitter.


----------



## CDG (Apr 1, 2014)

Female berthing was ALWAYS the nastiest place on the ship I was on.  Not only incidents like the above, but used hygiene products stuffed into lockers/random corners, laundry piling up and left to fester for weeks, etc.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 1, 2014)

I wouldn't have made the bitches march with it, but you can bet your ass I'd have had them down like scullery maids scrubbing with toothbrushes. The men would be bleaching their heads, too.  Why? Because I'm an asshole.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 1, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I wouldn't have made the bitches march with it, but you can bet your ass I'd have had them down like scullery maids scrubbing with toothbrushes. The men would be bleaching their heads, too.  Why? Because I'm an asshole.


The men were not crapping into closed toilets.
The women now think the rules don't apply.  I'd knock every member of that berthing spaces performence report down a notch.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2014)

A closed head is a closed head... find another.  All of the residents of that berthing area should have been put on quarters as soon as the closed toilets were found, general punishment for the block should have been instated for failure to follow Instructions and creating a health hazard.  Were I in charge of that berthing section, they'd all be doing pushups to this day, and they guys would still be doing pushups for the same reason.  and when not doing pushups, they'd be scraping rust.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 1, 2014)

SOWT said:


> The men were not crapping into closed toilets.
> The women now think the rules don't apply.  I'd knock every member of that berthing spaces performence report down a notch.



No, but they were pissing in them, hence why I'd have them in there with bleach.  Pour it in, scrub it up, rinse it down.  

As for the bitches, they already didn't think the rules applied to them, so I'd keelhaul their skeevin' nasty cum-guzzling, blue waffle eatin' asses.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have had to dig stuff out of porta johns before. Due to others laziness. Didn't know that it was hazing.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 1, 2014)

That wasn't hazing.  Interesting correction for the infraction and it probably would have worked but it is the modern military where everyone is a delicate flower so you can't do that kind of thing anymore.

And obviously only two woman would have crapped in the closed toilet but I guarantee you at least 30% of the rest knew who did it and they didn't hold them accountable for their actions.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I have had to dig stuff out of porta johns before. Due to others laziness. Didn't know that it was hazing.



Is burning human waste with diesel in burning or freezing temps, hazing?  If so I want my PTSD money right now dammit!


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Is burning human waste with diesel in burning or freezing temps, hazing?  If so I want my PTSD money right now dammit!



Denied.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Denied.



Hated.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Hated.



Let me get my shark and the laser beam out....


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 19, 2014)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/blue-angels-commander-relieved-duty-23384970

Former Blue Angels Commander relieved of duty at Coronado.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 19, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/blue-angels-commander-relieved-duty-23384970
> 
> Former Blue Angels Commander relieved of duty at Coronado.


The comments below the article are always interesting.


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2014)

Commander, you belong in a world that must be strong. That's what dreams are made of.



Chopstick said:


> The comments below the article are always interesting.


 
Comments below articles tend to reinforce my belief that mankind is doomed.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Commander, you belong in a world that must be strong. That's what dreams are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> Comments below articles tend to reinforce my belief that mankind is doomed.


As if the articles themselves dont already?


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, I've noticed on all the Naval Commander relieved articles that various folks argue that their is a "pogrom" going on...any Navy guys on the board care to comment?


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 19, 2014)

And yes FF, I believe the internet comment section is the worst invention ever.... go back to the old school letters to the editor, where you had to put your name on opinion.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 19, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> And yes FF, I believe the internet comment section is the worst invention ever.... go back to the old school letters to the editor, where you had to put your name on opinion.


The one guy that claims to have served with the now former Commander posted his "name".


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> The one guy that claims to have served with the now former Commander posted his "name".


 
And for every sincere person to say that there are unknown numbers who are FOS.

There are forums devoted to VIDEO GAMES which are more civilized than news sites. A segment of society which figured out that you could repeatedly squat over a dead opponent and imitate tea-bagging them is more polite than the "citizens" on a news site?

Yeah, we're doomed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2014)

Note to self, if offered the Cowpens, "just say no!"

http://www.stripes.com/news/navy/3rd-cowpens-commander-fired-since-2010-cmc-relieved-1.288264

_YOKOTA AIR BASE, Japan — The commanding officer of the USS Cowpens and his senior enlisted adviser have been relieved because of a loss of confidence in their work and leadership, according to a Navy news release.

The guided-missile cruiser’s commander, Capt. Gregory W. Gombert, and command master chief, Master Chief Petty Officer Gabriel J. Keeton, were relieved by Rear Adm. Michael Smith, Commander, Carrier Strike Group 3, on Tuesday, officials said.

The pair were relieved because of a loss of confidence in their “ability to effectively lead and carry out their assigned duties,” the Navy said.

The loss of confidence stems from the results of a series of inspections after the San Diego-based ship's return from a deployment to the Western Pacific. Gombert and Keeton have been temporarily reassigned, and an investigation is underway, the news release said.

Gombert is the third commander of the Cowpens to be relieved since 2010.

In January 2010, Capt. Holly Graf was removed from command of the ship — then home-ported at Yokosuka Naval Base, Japan — after an inspector general report substantiated ethical breaches, dereliction of duty, assault of her crew and other misdeeds.

In February 2012, Capt. Robert Marin, a married officer, was relieved of command of the Cowpens after another officer reported that Marin was having an affair with his wife, a base worker at Yokosuka.

Despite the upheaval, the Cowpens, which was the first ship to launch missiles at the start of the Iraq War, has participated in numerous operations in the Pacific, including tsunami relief in Japan in 2011 and typhoon relief in the Philippines last year.

In December, the ship was forced to change course to avoid hitting a Chinese military vessel in the South China Sea. Chinese media reported that the Cowpens had been tailing the newly built aircraft carrier Liaoning, but U.S. officials blamed the incident on aggressive maneuvers by the Chinese.

Capt. Robert B. Chadwick II will assume temporary duties as Cowpens’ commander, and Master Chief Petty Officer Richard J. Putnam will temporarily assume duties as command master chief, officials said._


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not going to say that the Navy has an institutional problem, perhaps much of this is simple human nature, BUT....watching 20 or so of your peers being canned EVERY YEAR doesn't dissuade you from being a clown?

I'd like to think that when these guys apply for a job their names are Googled and they are outed as idiots and not hired. They will still draw retirement though if they made it past 20 and I'm sure companies will hire them left and right. In the end, there's no penalty for being a dirtbag in uniform. Make enough rank/ time in and you're golden.

The military wants to talk about reform...it should start from the top down. New ratings systems or uniforms or structure or tattoos.....all of that is bullshit when your leaders are corrupt and nothing's done. A band-aid on an traumatic amputation, but you can say you "tried."


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 6, 2014)

While I'm not defending the CO & CMC because I don't know the details yet, _a loss of confidence in their “ability to effectively lead and carry out their assigned duties"_ is a pretty broad brush stroke.  I'd like to know what exactly that means and what the inspectors are looking for.  Did it come as the result of a CMEO survey where the crew was bashing the Triad?  Or is there something else going on?  The real shitty part is these guys/gals from the Cowpens were all O6.  Did they think their pedestal was too high for anyone to see their bad deeds?
Freefalling  I agree that it has to start at the top, but I think too many people at that level are scared of making waves or rocking the ship (puns intended).  From what I have seen at my command, Khakis tend to look out for one another, for better or worse.  There will always be outliers and shit birds that NO ONE likes, but the CPO Mess and Ward Room like to maintain a certain public persona.  I know it happens everywhere, but managing by exception is a dangerous practice.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/relief-uss-james-williams-2014-9



> The three top leaders of the guided missile destroyer USS _James E. Williams_ (DDG-95) have been removed and reassigned halfway through the ship's deployment pending the outcome of an investigation into "command climate," the Navy said in a news release Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The skipper, Cmdr. Curtis B. Calloway, was relieved at sea by Capt. Anthony L. Simmons, who will take charge of the ship for the rest of the deployment as an investigation moves forward. Calloway, along with Cmdr. Ed Handley, the executive officer, and Command Master Chief Travis Biswell, the top enlisted leader, have been reassigned to staff positions at Naval Surface Force Atlantic.
> ...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 17, 2014)

Go big or go home, I guess.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 17, 2014)

Jesus, must have been something big for the entire Triad to be reassigned mid-deployment.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 17, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Jesus, must have been something big for the entire Triad to be reassigned mid-deployment.



I wonder if it has anything to do with drugs by the ton AND more than one dead hooker in a bathtub?


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with drugs by the ton AND more than one dead hooker in a bathtub?



Kyrgyzstan won't turn a blind eye to those either. Just an FYI...:-"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 18, 2014)

No bathtubs on a ship, hookers on the other hand...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Captain-of-USS-Boxer-Relieved-of-Duty-277631221.html

Only 3 months as CO.  My guess is something came up on a CMEO survey that may be tied to the previous CO...or something to that effect.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Captain-of-USS-Boxer-Relieved-of-Duty-277631221.html
> 
> Only 3 months as CO.  My guess is something came up on a CMEO survey that may be tied to the previous CO...or something to that effect.


Was he the previous XO?
The link you posted said "In a news release, the Navy did not explain why Brown was fired, but cited “equal opportunity concerns…not tied to a specific event.”

Which makes me believe he favored certain individuals.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 5, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Was he the previous XO?
> The link you posted said "In a news release, the Navy did not explain why Brown was fired, but cited “equal opportunity concerns…not tied to a specific event.”
> 
> Which makes me believe he favored certain individuals.


Yes sir, previous XO.  That leads me to believe 1 of 2 things happened.  
1) The situation you described where he was showing favoritism as XO, he fleets up to CO, a CMEO survey is done as a result of the change of command and the sailors nail him hard.
2) A CMEO survey was done just before the change of command and the results came out with the new CO taking the brunt of the results.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Yes sir, previous XO.  That leads me to believe 1 of 2 things happened.
> 1) The situation you described where he was showing favoritism as XO, he fleets up to CO, a CMEO survey is done as a result of the change of command and the sailors nail him hard.
> 2) A CMEO survey was done just before the change of command and the results came out with the new CO taking the brunt of the results.


The new guy taking the hit generally doesn't happen unless he was part of the problem as XO.  
It may be possible he has developed a long history of favoritism, and it finally caught up to him.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 5, 2014)

Makes sense.
I'd really like to know what happens to all these Commanding Officers who are reassigned (to pretty decent commands) while the "investigation is pending".


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Makes sense.
> I'd really like to know what happens to all these Commanding Officers who are reassigned (to pretty decent commands) while the "investigation is pending".


 
They are dumped to a staff until the investigation is complete. While I can't find any conclusive evidence, I did notice most of the names in this thread already had LinkedIn pages which if I took the time to view them would probably illuminate their current place in society. My guess is they quietly retired if they had their 20, but many of them were commissioned in 96 or so. Unless they were prior enlisted they don't have their 20.

I had a resume cross my desk years ago. An enlisted sailor, something about it seemed off so I Googled his name. While I couldn't prove his work history was false, even though it didn't seem right, I could point to the DUI or DUI manslaughter case in Japan he walked away from. He wasn't hired, but no one in HR had taken the time to use the Net either... So, you'd like to think the guys and gals in this thread are homeless because of their actions, but the reality is some companies won't care and some won't even bother to do a basic amount of background on their new hire.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> They are dumped to a staff until the investigation is complete. While I can't find any conclusive evidence, I did notice most of the names in this thread already had LinkedIn pages which if I took the time to view them would probably illuminate their current place in society. My guess is they quietly retired if they had their 20, but many of them were commissioned in 96 or so. Unless they were prior enlisted they don't have their 20.
> 
> I had a resume cross my desk years ago. An enlisted sailor, something about it seemed off so I Googled his name. While I couldn't prove his work history was false, even though it didn't seem right, I could point to the DUI or DUI manslaughter case in Japan he walked away from. He wasn't hired, but no one in HR had taken the time to use the Net either... So, you'd like to think the guys and gals in this thread are homeless because of their actions, but the reality is some companies won't care and some won't even bother to do a basic amount of background on their new hire.



Academy grads only need 16 years to be retirement eligible.
They get a "Special Assistant" to someone job, or a "Special Projects Officer" gig.  Their duties consist of giving sworn statements, and consulting with their lawyer.
Afterwards, those that need more time to hit 20 or keep their rank get a series of crappy jobs.  More Special Assistant/SPO jobs that don't involve supervising people.  Command CFC POC etc. They make good Liaison Officer to another service, etc.
I rarely feel sorry for them, getting to be a Ship's captain usually means they shitcanned someone along the way.  Karma baby.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2014)

I wanted to hate the truth of that post.


----------



## Queeg (Oct 5, 2014)

@SOWT:  And I thought naval officers blading each other was only a Canadian thing.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 13, 2014)

Frigate CO Relieved After Allegedly Groping Chief's Wife

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...ng-chiefs-wife.html?comp=7000023435630&rank=7

In Rare Move, 3 of Navy Destroyer's Leaders Removed

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...eaders-removed.html?comp=7000023435630&rank=3


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, grabbing the ass of a Chief's wife and the Triad goes down due to drunken dumbassedness.  Way to go, Navy.  Stay classy...


----------



## medicchick (Oct 13, 2014)

Not just groping...



> Navy Times quoted a report of the alleged incident: "Over the course of the evening, the commanding officer began intoxicated and at some point he is alleged to have *assaulted the victim by shoving/pushing in the face.*"



Guess he doesn't like being told to stop it.


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks like the various Navy Ball's held around the fleet tonight are great places to serve a subpoena.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 13, 2014)

Hell, a body camera would probably bring down the entire Navy like Tailhook only dreamed of.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/11/captain-navy-cross-for-finishing-deployment/

Haha


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 16, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/11/captain-navy-cross-for-finishing-deployment/
> 
> Haha



That was too funny!!  Ten to one odds he comes down on orders for the Cursed Cowpens next!  :-" :wall: 


Ker-flooooosh!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn, I thought this would be a real story. It's odd that there hasn't been much activity in this thread lately. Maybe the Navy fired everyone...


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 16, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Damn, I thought this would be a real story. It's odd that there hasn't been much activity in this thread lately. Maybe the Navy fired everyone...



Naaah, they've just got to get the paperwork all together for that last blast before the new year, kinda like the grand finale of a fireworks show.  Only it's men's careers going up in flames instead of pyrotechnic goodies.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.navytimes.com/story/mili...for-controversial-comments-on-china/18789539/

Capt. James Fanell, the director of intelligence and information operations at U.S. Pacific Fleet, has been removed from that position by PACFLT boss Adm. Harry Harris and reassigned within the command, Navy officials confirmed.

Fanell warned during a February public appearance that a recent Chinese amphibious exercise led naval intelligence to assess that China's strategy was to be able to launch a "short, sharp war" with Japan, an unusually frank assessment about a closely watched region.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 1, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://www.navytimes.com/story/mili...for-controversial-comments-on-china/18789539/
> 
> Capt. James Fanell, the director of intelligence and information operations at U.S. Pacific Fleet, has been removed from that position by PACFLT boss Adm. Harry Harris and reassigned within the command, Navy officials confirmed.
> 
> Fanell warned during a February public appearance that a recent Chinese amphibious exercise led naval intelligence to assess that China's strategy was to be able to launch a "short, sharp war" with Japan, an unusually frank assessment about a closely watched region.


Meh, He'll Retire and become an analyst at Fox.
He's in trouble for stating the truth.  For the life of me, I can not understand why Senior Naval Officer's continue to downplay China? Are they afraid? co-opted?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2014)

*Navy revokes honorary title given to Cosby  :whatever:*

The Navy is revoking former-sailor Bill Cosby's title of honorary chief petty officer, saying allegations of sexual abuse made against the comedian are serious and conflict with the Navy's core values.

Navy Secretary Ray Mabus and Master Chief Petty Officer Michael Stevens made the announcement Thursday in a statement.

'The Navy is taking this action because allegations against Mr. Cosby are very serious and are in conflict with the Navy's core values of honor, courage and commitment,' they said in a statement.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...honorary-title-given-Cosby.html#ixzz3KzZx5EMv


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd say the allegations helped him fit right in. He doesn't have a boat, so he can't walk a plank.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Navy revokes honorary title given to Cosby  :whatever:*
> 
> The Navy is revoking former-sailor Bill Cosby's title of honorary chief petty officer, saying allegations of sexual abuse made against the comedian are serious and conflict with the Navy's core values.
> 
> ...


Childish
Wonder if the naval Academy Athletic Director thought this one up?


----------

